# I made the sensitive skin bar (FKA "eczema bar")!



## JayJay (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! Last week I posted a question about making an eczema safe soap for my coworkers hubby and toddler. I got LOADS of wonderful information, along with warnings against making soap (as a beginner) for people with eczema. As a result, I decided to just make a mild bar for myself instead of making and "eczema soap" for my co worker. People gave me lots of suggestions, including the following recipe from Susie.

"Try something like this, I think you will love it.

Coconut Oil 15%
Olive Oil 20-25%
Castor Oil 5%(got to have my lather)
The remainder in lard. 
Superfat 5-8%(I do not like higher superfat, I think it decreases my lather)
Sugar 1 tsp/PPO

Cure minimum 4-6 weeks. Then please let us know what you think, so we can help you tweak it to your preferences.(Might be wise to start a new thread then with the recipe and what you think of it.)"

So, I tried it. It went off without a hitch! Here is a picture of the bars while they cure. 

I also became anxious and cooked the extra batter in my crock pot so that I can test the soap sooner than 6 weeks. Hey, I'm still new and excited(hehe). Here is a pic of the HP soap as well.

I tested a little of the HP batch and I like it already. It feels silky to the touch and it feels gentle on my skin! Thanks Susie!

I really appreciate everyone for their help! I can't tell you how nice it is to have others to talk to about soap. No one in my real life is interested.  

Thanks for being awesome!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 15, 2015)

What did you use as a mold for the CP?  I really like that.


----------



## JayJay (Mar 15, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> What did you use as a mold for the CP?  I really like that.



It's a silicone mold that I ordered from Amazon.com. I like it but the bars are a bit small.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## JayJay (Mar 15, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Nicely done!



Thank you. :-D


----------



## Dahila (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice,  but wait for cure and then you are going to love it.  I bet you will not touch commercial soap again,  It happened to me.  I would touch commercial but my family will not)


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 15, 2015)

JayJay said:


> It's a silicone mold that I ordered from Amazon.com. I like it but the bars are a bit small.



Thank you, I just ordered 5 of them. I see the mold can be used to make bars between 4-5 oz or using the small concave part you can make 2 oz guest bars!  Bonus!


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

good job

i have super sensitive skin and i see people sticking things that are irritants in bars of soap and labeling it as a soap for sensitive skin.  things like mango butter (astringent) and tea tree oil (an irritant for many people).  any time a fat says its astringent, dont use it for a sensitive skin bar.

and for me, a big one is ALOE.  sooooooo many people put aloe in soap for sensitive skin, and maybe it does work for some, but for me it burns my skin off!!!!  before i started making my own stuff it was sooooo hard for me to find products for sensitive skin that had no aloe!

best to keep sensitive skin bars free from pretty much everything!!  and i find having creamy fats in there helps (like cocoa butter or shea).  i dont know if lard acts similar because i dont use it and have not used a bar with it.


----------



## JayJay (Mar 15, 2015)

jnl said:


> good job
> 
> i have super sensitive skin and i see people sticking things that are irritants in bars of soap and labeling it as a soap for sensitive skin.  things like mango butter (astringent) and tea tree oil (an irritant for many people).  any time a fat says its astringent, dont use it for a sensitive skin bar.
> 
> ...



How does your doing react to soap made with coconut milk?


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

JayJay said:


> How does your doing react to soap made with coconut milk?



have not tried it, but i use coconut oil, which doesnt bother me if i keep it at or under 25%


----------



## not_ally (Mar 15, 2015)

jnl, do you not use lard b/c you are vegeterian or otherwise opposed to animal fats, or b/c you think you won't like it?  Just curious.  I kind of love the stuff - also it is cheap, so much more so than butters - but am not vegetarian/vegan.


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

i eat meat (rarely) but i think smearing a dead animal on me is gross.  i dont think an animal should die for me to have soap.  and the argument that the animal is going to die anyways has no merit with me.  any time you use a product, you increase the pressure on the market for it.  i am not 100% against it, i just dont want to use it.  and have not felt the need to use it either.

if i cared about making things as cheap as possible i would use olive pomace and canola and other GMO or solvent extracted oils.
and if i cared about price i would go to the dollar store and buy my soap there.

if im going to make soap (and other stuff), i want the best quality i can get, and as ethical as i can make it.

even loading my products up on cocoa butter and argan oil and camelina oil is still cheaper than buying store bought garbage.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 16, 2015)

With animal fats, are you actually increasing the pressure? The majority of animals killed is for meat, which leaves a ready supply of fats for us to use. I doubt that more animals would have to be killed to keep up with the fat demand. 

So if anything, using lard is very ethical as it reduces waste. 

Also, consider how much of the fat is left as fat. If you do a 50% lard soap with a 5% sf, only 2.5% of the lard is still dead animal, the rest is a salt. So then how much soap do we use per use? A tiny amount. 2.5% of that tiny amount is lard. 

Personally, I get more animal fat on my face when I eat meat than I do when I use my soaps!


----------



## Susie (Mar 16, 2015)

I am so glad that recipe worked well for you!  And trust me, after using your own soap for a month or so, you will never want to use store bought soap again!  I bring my own soap when I go out of town, I don't even want to use the hotel soap for one or two nights!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 16, 2015)

Very Nice!!! I really like the look of those bars!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 16, 2015)

"Personally, I get more animal fat on my face when I eat meat than I do when I use my soaps!"

EG, this made me laugh.  I don't eat that much red meat these days, but if I order a hamburger in a good place, I want it to pose the danger of dripping down my chin.  If I am w/others, I will try to avoid disgusting them by using a knife and fork, though


----------



## JayJay (Mar 16, 2015)

You all are funny!  

Thanks for the complements. 

All of the handmade soaps that I have purchased at farmers markets and such were all vegetarian or vegan. I have never seen lard listed on an ingredient list of a handmade soap. Maybe the folks this area is not animal fat friendly. 

I can picture my house guests freaking out after they ask me what's in the bar of soap that they just enjoyed in the shower.


----------



## Susie (Mar 17, 2015)

If people are asking what is in the soap, just explain what the scent is.  That is usually what they want to know after smelling the yummy stuff they just showered with.  Only explain the oils if they specifically ask about the other ingredients.  Unless you have crunchy vegan friends and family, in which case, it is more soap for you, LOL.


----------



## mattiesmom (Mar 17, 2015)

I like the recipe, plan to try it and incorporate goat milk as well.  Re: the animal fat controversy, I was a totally proud vegan soap maker for years then decided to try making goat milk soap - how nice that stuff is, a prime ingredient for me these days.  Having taken that leap (and "sensing" a coming resurgence for lard/tallow) I tried both and what a difference!  There are misconceptions about lard/tallow not based on meaningful facts - same as "organic", what does that really mean?  A little research might be an eye-opener in both areas.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 17, 2015)

MM, I recently let someone stay in my apt for a month who was a vegan ( I was staying with my sister for health reasons, the visitor was a friend of my best friend).  I kind of admire vegans generally b/c they give up a lot, although the Lord (or whatever is out there) knows I will never be one.

When I came home I discovered her soaps in my shower (BF/Ryan, our mutual friend was like "really?  Soap is the last thing someone would need to take into your apt, a steam cleaner would have been better.") Anyway, it was kind of interesting to try her soap, it was v. cleansing but v. drying, obviously no animal fats and also a super low SF amt.  

I don't think this is so much about soapmakers rather than individual vegans - obviously you can make a nice, moisturizing soap w/all vegan ingredients - but it did make me think about the fact that I don't want to give up lard, tallow and 7.5 superfat.  Just woolgathering, sorry.


----------



## Susie (Mar 17, 2015)

This whole vegan/non-vegan soap issue is one of the contributing factors in my decision not to sell my bar soap.  I would never feel like I was selling my "best" soap unless it contained lard.  That is my best soap.  There is no comparison.  And yes, I have tried many other hand made soaps that contain only vegetable based oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 17, 2015)

Susie, then just sell your lard soap.  If someone doesn't like it they will move on.  Seriously, there are more folks that I've encountered that don't have a problem with it and most don't even read the ingredients. That is if you have the hankering to sell.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 17, 2015)

Suzie, obviously I am on board with this. I have to say that I am really greatful that I don't sell/have to defend my ingredients.  People may have pre-conceived notions about animal fats, but what the heck, if they are getting them as gifts they can pretty much put up or shut up (although I am happy to jigger if there is an actual health thing involved, like scent allergies.)  

I would hate it it I had to justify the ingredients that I like to use to buyers, and that I honestly think are  the best after zillions of hours researching.  That would be awful, and I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 17, 2015)

I was opposed to lard, also. But other soapers (one of them was Lindy) told me give it a try. Another reason was my sister was getting it on her hands at work. (Long story about her job which I won't go into. ) Anyway, with in a short period of time, her hands had become extremely soft and looked great. So, I tried one small batch and fell in love with how wonderfully it softened and left my skin feeling so moist. I found I can use a much lower superfat with lard, too. Now I use it almost all of my recipes. I'll never stop using it. I even use it in lotions and creams now. I think it was IrishLass who suggested trying it in a lotion. But don't hold me to that because it was a long time ago and my memory isn't all that great. :roll: On a skin care forum, there was a discussion about using straight tallow on the skin and the reasons for it. It was an interesting discussion but I haven't gotten around to trying it in lotion. Someone mentioned that using animal fats was the ultimate green.



jnl said:


> i have super sensitive skin and i see people sticking things that are  irritants in bars of soap and labeling it as a soap for sensitive skin.   things like mango butter (astringent) and tea tree oil (an irritant for  many people).  any time a fat says its astringent, dont use it for a  sensitive skin bar.
> 
> best to keep sensitive skin bars free from pretty much everything!!  and  i find having creamy fats in there helps (like cocoa butter or shea).  i  dont know if lard acts similar because i dont use it and have not used a  bar with it.




BTW, I wanted to address the comment about mango butter being astringent. You make it sound like mango butter is drying or irritating to the skin which isn't accurate. The term astringent just means it causes constriction of skin which is actually  a benefit to some of us more mature soapers. . It also means mango butter feels less greasy than compared to some other butters like cocoa and shea. It has great emolliency but I will agree that there is a possibility some people may be allergic to it and shouldn't use it. Of course, some people are allergic to coconut oil or cocoa butter or shea butter, etc. There is always going to be someone who is allergic to something.  I have a mild allergy to shea because of the latex in it. I discussed this in a previous post so I don't feel like re-typing it. People who have latex allergy may or may not be able to use anything with shea butter in it. 

I have extremely sensitive and dry skin and mango is one of my favorite butters. Babassu is another "dry" oil which I use in my facial bar recipe along with another "astringent" oil. IMO, it's the best soap recipe I've ever formulated. It's not drying or irritating at all even though I'm using "astringent" ingredients. I don't think all people need to avoid an "astringent fat" if they have sensitive skin. Perhaps some people may have to but other people wouldn't. Skin sensitivity has many different causes. I would recommend a patch test for anyone who isn't sure about any new product.

eta: I forgot to mention - both lard and tallow are similar to human sebum. I'll have to look for the info about it and post the links.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 17, 2015)

Hazel, v interesting post, especially  for us mature types, I am 52.  Now I have to go buy Babassu, **** it.


----------



## jnl (Mar 17, 2015)

people with sensitive skin are very likely to be irritated by astringent ingredients (mango butter being one of the very common irritants to people with sensitive skin).  obviously not everyone with sensitive skin will be irritated by all astringent ingredients.  but its a good bet that a number of people will be.  

this thread is not about a normal bar, its about a bar for people with sensitive skin, so why include something that increases the likelihood of irritation?  you might be ok with mango butter, but i know a number of people who cant use it.  its not drying.  its a wonderful butter that soaks in beautifully and is not greasy, but its quite irritating to my skin.  i would love to use it because its the nicest of all the butters.  

there is a big difference between drying and irritating.  drying oils can be fixed by using lotion.  irritants need to be washed off before the irritation can go away.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 17, 2015)

I live to enable. Bwahahahaha! :twisted:

Just remember Babassu is similar in properties to coconut oil so you don't want to use a large percentage. It's actually more cleansing than CO so I have to use a slightly lower percentage than it. I learned this the hard way.  

I love Babassu in soap! It's expensive but worth the money. Plus it helps to cut the greasiness in shea if you don't want to use isopropyl myristate. again eta: This sentence seemed a little unclear. I have added babassu into whipped shea which turned out really nice. However, it makes the shea much heavier so it doesn't stay whipped. 

eta: 

jnl - I saw your post after I responded to not_ally's comment. I was just about to log off because I have to get to bed. I really want to answer your comment but I don't have time to explain it now. I'll be back tomorrow to reply.


----------



## Susie (Mar 17, 2015)

Except that soap is, by definition, a wash off product.


----------



## jnl (Mar 17, 2015)

if you have ever used a soap that has something that irritates your skin, you would know that you have to wash with a different soap to get rid of the irritation
usually, i find it takes a couple washings to get rid of the residue of an irritating soap
our skin absorbs things very fast


----------



## not_ally (Mar 17, 2015)

Hazel, I am OCD, I am going to buy at least a little bit of Babassu to test.  Also, sadly, I am somewhat a fan of enabling.    It gives us a reason to save, budget and experiment, all of those are good things. 

 Now how to figure out how Babassu will work with the other oils I usually, that is the fun part. How sad is it that I think knock out tests are fun?  I am definitely a soap geek.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 18, 2015)

Jnl I have to ask where, or what studies you are getting your information from. I have never heard of mango butter being a skin irritant , neither have I ever heard of tea tree being an irritant. 

So I did a little checking, and I found mango butter although it can cause irritation in people who are sensitive to it is NOT considered a skin irritant at all. 

Likewise with tea tree oil. Actually tea tree oil can reduce allergic skin reaction. 

Info on mango butter straight off the MSDS sheet and info about tea tree from medicinenet.com. 

So where are you seeing these are skin irritants?

If you are simply noting that these things are irritants to you and some people you know that is fine, but to make huge generalizations that because you have sensitive skin and they irritate you then they must irritate all with sensitive skin, you have to back that up.


----------



## McSpin (Mar 18, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Also, consider how much of the fat is left as fat. If you do a 50% lard soap with a 5% sf, only 2.5% of the lard is still dead animal, the rest is a salt. So then how much soap do we use per use? A tiny amount. 2.5% of that tiny amount is lard.



And, if you HP the lard soap and then superfat after gel with a vegetable oil, then the animal fat is no more. Myself, I'm on the side that considers using animal fat the most ethical way of making soap and much prefer it to be smeared on my skin than vegetable oils.    I'm really liking my lard soaps and they are not even fully cured yet.


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 18, 2015)

Mango is a wonderful, luscious, emollient fat that I adore in my soap - and I have never once seen anyone call it an irritant.  I like it far better than I do shea.  And lard.  I adore lard in my soap.  As EG said, I consider the lard to be something that would be wasted and don't want to see that waste.  My lard comes from my neighbor across the lane up in Maine, from hogs that are raised properly, kindly, who live good piggie lives before they are turned into meat for us.  I've never used commercial lard in my products.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 18, 2015)

Hazel, approx. how much Babassu do you use?  I know it depend on the other oils, but is there a cutoff limit (eg, like castor, where people always say not to exceed 5% ?)  I was thinking maybe maxing out at 20% or so but since I have never used it, that may be way off. 

Ann, I like mango too, probably my favorite butter.  Although I also like using a little kokum if I want to make things harder and more moisturizing with just a little bit of butter and not too much greasiness.


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh yes, I love kokum, and babassu.  I've used both of them at up to 20%, only because that's what I played with, haven't gone higher - they're both a bit pricey, so I use them judiciously.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm careful with expensive oils/butters, too.   It nothing else it makes me feel virtuous to use them judiciously (plus that seems how they *should* be used in the balance.)  And there are so many great oils that are not expensive.  Yes, pounding the lard and tallow drum again.  Thanks for the advice, Ann!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2015)

I have used a soap which irritated my skin. Lots of lukewarm water for rinsing is what works best. Soap is a surfactant. It is not necessary to use another soap to wash off the first soap. Also, even after the soap is rinsed off, the irritation remained and it took a little while for my skin to return to normal.  

  Also, our skin doesn’t absorb things very fast. Skin is a protective barrier and does a very efficient job of keeping things out. I don’t have time to discuss skin physiology so I recommend you research it. 

  I understand this topic isn’t about a “normal” bar. But you’re arbitrarily stating specific things are irritants when they’re not or at least not for all people. Based on what you’ve said, the logic behind your statement is - I used  mango, it irritated my skin; therefore, mango butter is an irritant for  people with sensitive skin and no one should use it. I googled earlier trying to find articles or something which stated mango butter was an irritant for people with sensitive skin. I couldn’t find anything. However, I’d be happy to read about it if you can post a link or links to articles which discuss it. BTW, I’m not going to discuss tea tree oil because I haven’t used it.

  Anyway, you keep saying astringent like it’s a bad thing. It may not be good for some people but it’s not bad for other people. Also, I want to point out that something may be astringent but not drying or irritating. I include drying and irritating together since I’ve had products which so dried out my skin that my skin was irritated. However, dryness doesn’t always lead to irritation. Most of my problems when dryness leads to irritation is during extremely cold weather. Cold weather, furnace running all the time and dry air in the house - sucks the moisture right out of me.

  I have sensitive skin and I’ve never had a problem with any of the “astringent” oils. Perhaps some people would if they have a sensitivity/allergy to an oil but it wouldn’t be from the astringent property. 

  Now if you want to talk about astringents/toners, then yes; some of those can be drying or irritating for people with sensitive skin. Toners are different from oils since very few have any ingredient in them for emolliency. They are created to constrict and tighten skin and pores so someone with dry skin might find the feeling uncomfortable. I haven’t used a toner in several years but I remember a couple in the past which did cause irritation for me.  

  I’m trying not to make generalizations. As I mentioned yesterday, there is always going to be someone who cannot tolerate an ingredient. An oil that is great for one person might be terrible for someone else. But overall, most people with sensitive, dry skin can handle products with astringent oils because of the triglycerides in them. 

  @ not_ally and JayJay -  

  While hunting for info on mango, I looked on Summer Bee Meadow’s oil property list. I think you’ll find the info on Babassu interesting. 

http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/properties-soapmaking-oils

  If I was using only water, then I would use Babassu 19% up to 25%. I could use slightly more 26% and a little higher if I was using buttermilk. I doubt I’d use 30% since it is more drying than coconut and I rarely use buttermilk as all of the liquid. I’m lazy and do the split method – enough water for the lye and the rest of the liquid is buttermilk. I should mention that I only use Babassu in facial soap recipes and I don't make large batches. That's why I'm willing to use a higher percentage.


  Plus as Ann already mentioned, it is more expensive and I like her recommendation of 20%. I vary Babassu’s percentage because it depends on the time of year. During the summer, I can tolerate a higher percentage and I’ve found Babassu is awesome for the pores.  

  I want to apologize to JayJay for the topic hijack. I hope I didn’t upset you. 

  Again, it’s late and I need to log off. If what I’ve written isn’t clear, I’ll try to clarify my remarks tomorrow.


----------



## JayJay (Mar 18, 2015)

Hazel said:


> @ not_ally and JayJay -
> 
> While hunting for info on mango, I looked on Summer Bee Meadow’s oil property list. I think you’ll find the info on Babassu interesting.
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind the debate at all! In fact, I think that is doing wonders for my soaping education.   

Thank you for the link! I can't wait to read through it all! 

I just ordered some mango butter a few days ago. I will definitely put it in my first face soap. I need a good toning.  and I am currently using a high priced facial line. I'm not convinced that it's doing me any good.  I don't have any babassu oil on hand but I can fix that.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 19, 2015)

JayJay said:


> I also became anxious and cooked the extra batter in my crock pot so that I can test the soap sooner than 6 weeks. Hey, I'm still new and excited(hehe).


 
I just had a lightbulb moment when I read this! I didn't even consider saving some batter and HP'ing it!!!

Ok...hijacking this for a sec...will the HP soap have the same properties/feel as the CP soap once the CP soap is cured 8 weeks?

Excited about this prospect!


----------



## Susie (Mar 19, 2015)

No, and HP requires 4-6 weeks cure(or more), same as CP.


----------



## Chefmom (Mar 19, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> I just had a lightbulb moment when I read this! I didn't even consider saving some batter and HP'ing it!!!
> 
> Ok...hijacking this for a sec..._*will the HP soap have the same properties/feel as the CP soap once the CP soap is cured 8 weeks?*_
> 
> Excited about this prospect!


 
Um....yes....and no.....

If you make a recipe and pour half in a mold to CP it...and half in a crock pot to HP it....and then put both of them up for the usual 6 weeks...then test them for the most part they will be the same. I have noticed subtle differences, mostly in the lather in the same recipes CP or HP.

If you try that HP the next day, well, yes...you CAN use it, it won't zap you etc and it will bubble, but you won't get the full picture of what the soap is until it cures...just like CP. It will come into its own after the cure, just like any other cold process soap. 

I have done this experiment myself. One morning I made a recipe and put it into the crock pot...then made the same recipe and cold processed it. Side by side they cured and then were tested. No one in my family or friends could tell the difference between the two soaps besides the subtle differences in the more rough texture of the hot process. It's the only way to know...make two small batches and do it for yourself.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2015)

JayJay said:


> I don't mind the debate at all! In fact, I think that is doing wonders for my soaping education.
> 
> Thank you for the link! I can't wait to read through it all!
> 
> I just ordered some mango butter a few days ago. I will definitely put it in my first face soap. I need a good toning.  and I am currently using a high priced facial line. I'm not convinced that it's doing me any good.  I don't have any babassu oil on hand but I can fix that.



I'm glad I didn't upset you. I have a bad habit of going off topic even though I try to control myself. 

You're welcome about the link! I was very surprised when I saw that babassu is good for eczema. I'll have to make a note about it. I don't think my previous post was clear about why I use such a range of percentages. I change recipes depending on the season and who will get the soap. Nephews and nieces get a higher percentage of babassu because it's fantastic for clearing up acne. I will be making a couple of facial bar batches in a couple of weeks because one batch will be for dry/sensitive skin and the other will be for oily/acneic skin. Pretty much the same oils, just different percentages. I'm out of hazelnut oil so I may have to sub if I can't find some at a reasonable price. 

I'm also not sure where to recommend for buying babassu. I bought a pound from WSP because I had been intending on getting some and it helped me reach the minimum purchase amount. I thought the price was a little high but I was placing an order anyway and I didn't want to search around for a better price. Even if I had found it cheaper, I would have had to pay shipping which might have bumped it up so it would have cost more.

I think I've also read tallow is good for toning skin. It was on a skin care forum and I'll try to find it again. I was looking for info on something else, read about tallow in passing, thought "hmm...interesting" and clicked off the page. Now I'm kicking myself that I didn't bookmark the page to return to later. When I find it, I'll start a topic about oils that are considered good for skin tone.


----------



## JayJay (Mar 21, 2015)

Hazel said:


> I'm glad I didn't upset you. I have a bad habit of going off topic even though I try to control myself.
> 
> You're welcome about the link! I was very surprised when I saw that babassu is good for eczema. I'll have to make a note about it. I don't think my previous post was clear about why I use such a range of percentages. I change recipes depending on the season and who will get the soap. Nephews and nieces get a higher percentage of babassu because it's fantastic for clearing up acne. I will be making a couple of facial bar batches in a couple of weeks because one batch will be for dry/sensitive skin and the other will be for oily/acneic skin. Pretty much the same oils, just different percentages. I'm out of hazelnut oil so I may have to sub if I can't find some at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...



That would be wonderful! if I find good info, I will do the same.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 23, 2015)

I went through lard soaps; awesome,  I had done combination of Lard and tallow even better.  Now I will make a few with tallow and lard.  The properties are the same different, slightly different number in conditioning.   I need to use my huge bucket of tallow)  Every my soap contains tallow and lard.  Some only lard.  The veggie soaps have different feel, my skin is not so smooth after veggies soap.  To get decent (for me) soap veggie oils I must add some cocoa butter, then it is workable for me)

Everyday for over a year I drink in the morning gelatine which is made of animals,  I can finally type, and cook, cut veggies without a pain in my hands.   My knees do not exist anymore :crazy: no pain.  Obviously my joints like it very much .   It is another use for animal which otherwise would go to waste. I was vegan for years , never want to go there again..


----------



## JayJay (Mar 26, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Hi everyone! Last week I posted a question about making an eczema safe soap for my coworkers hubby and toddler. I got LOADS of wonderful information, along with warnings against making soap (as a beginner) for people with eczema. As a result, I decided to just make a mild bar for myself instead of making and "eczema soap" for my co worker. People gave me lots of suggestions, including the following recipe from Susie.
> 
> "Try something like this, I think you will love it.
> 
> ...


Is this recipe suitable to use as a face soap?


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

JayJay, I am the wrong person to ask.  I use the same soap on all of me.  I don't use face creams, serums, lotions, potions, or even make up.  I am allergic to too much.  However, I am fortunate to have a clear complexion and few(as yet) wrinkles.  I never understood why people think the skin on the face is different than anywhere else on the body.(I am a nurse, I know it is the exact same cells and tissues.)


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 26, 2015)

Susie said:


> JayJay, I am the wrong person to ask.  I use the same soap on all of me.  I don't use face creams, serums, lotions, potions, or even make up.  I am allergic to too much.  However, I am fortunate to have a clear complexion and few(as yet) wrinkles.  I never understood why people think the skin on the face is different than anywhere else on the body.(I am a nurse, I know it is the exact same cells and tissues.)



I think I can explain why people use different products on their face than the rest of their body... Because I can't use soap on my face. At all. Every time I try, the skin on my face gets SUPER oily, and that's even with soaps that have a cleansing value of 0. And yet I don't have that issue using soaps on the rest of my body. So I don't know WHY the skin on my face reacts the way it does...but it does.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

Fair enough!  And great explanation!


----------



## not_ally (Mar 26, 2015)

Susie, I'll add, the skin on my face is much oilier than on the rest of my body.  Ie; my legs are the driest, the arms are second.  I usually use lotion w/a tiny bit of butter on those parts.  But w/my face, I generally just rinse with water and at most may use a light cream/lotion.  It would be so much easier if you could use the same things with all the bits!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 26, 2015)

Same here;  oily T-zone, Can not use soap even the gentlest one on my face, I made face wash with SCI and love it.  Like not ally I have dry skin on my hands arms and legs.  I use body butter (my production) with babbasu oil.  Hazel mentioned that is good for eczema and it is, I make that body butter for my granchild and my son.  They suffer with eczema.  
Different people , different reaction.  My hubby like Susie uses my soap on his hair, body, face)


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah my hubby is like that too Dahlia. I typically use the same bars for body and face, but I find that do like my pure Castile by the sink for my face in the evening.


----------

